# Newbie: Cleaning Turkeys



## bankerman (Oct 5, 2006)

Looking for your advice and quick instructions on cleaning the thunderchickens.

We are heading up today and it sounds like the birds on our in-laws Christmas tree farm are more yard birds than wild. So, I'm optimistic.

Not to get too far ahead, but what do you recommend for a newbie: Breasting the bird out or keeping it whole? We simply want to "kill it and grill it." My three sons and I have permits for this weekend and them most of May and want four birds.

Any advice or help would be appreciated (on the cleaning, maybe even the cooking!). Thanks and have a great hunt!


----------



## bows bucks n beards (Jan 10, 2011)

here's a quick youtube video this should cover it if all you wana do is breast it out This is my first time adding a video clip hope it works for you good luck to you and the kids!

http://youtu.be/KlE0Cs_i3Ko


----------



## freebeard60 (Apr 22, 2011)

anyone have some advise on hot water plucking the whole bird?


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

Yeah - Don't do it. Sll you will do is make a mess. The skin on a wild bird is so thin you will rip it up while plucking anyway. Just Skin the darn thing. Wet the whole bird down first though and less feathers will stick to the meat. I suppose a fat southern michigan Turkey could be worth plucking but I've never shot one of those.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

freebeard60--

Used to scald and pluck--155 degree water, plunge the bird (don't gut it) and wait a few seconds, pull what you can and repeat...skin is thin, but tough enough. If you scald just don't hold him under too long so that the skin cooks. Then gut and deep fry. Tasty breast meat, but the wings and legs dried out a bit.

I now breast them. If you can age the meat by hanging the bird (after gutting) in a cooler or cool shed, the flavor and texture/toughness is MUCH better! Favorite way to cook is slice breasts into 2" strips, marinade of choice and grill! 

I also take thigh meat and, though a bit of work, strip the meat from the legs--a lot of bony tendons, as in TG turkey drumsticks. Grind the dark meat and use in chili or sausage--delicious!! We usu wait for season's end and do all the birds' dark meat at once.

Good luck on your hunts! Hope you aid in the natural selection of "wilder" birds!

Eric


----------



## freebeard60 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info Eric.Tried to dry pluck years ago but made a total mess of things.Think ill just stick to the old methods.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Just cut out the breast and legs and theighs, Roast breast or do on grill and make soup out of the legs and theighs. Everything else has very little meat and is not worth the effort to pluck.


----------



## Lvhuntnfish (Sep 2, 2010)

This is my second year and second turkey. I did pluck both of them with no problems. No hot water, just start plucking (make sure downwind is clear). I did pull feathers no later than 2 hrs after bird down (not sure if that matters though). Took me about 20 minutes. Start at breast and work your way to neck until you find shot entry wounds. Just try it and pull feathers outwards and towards head, as many as you can grab with one hand. Never had issues with torn skin, except where damaged by shots.
When wing is plucked to first joint (the middle one after connection to chest), cut joint with knife clean in middle of ball joint. Get all feathers off before gutting. Then cut around vent hole, cut out hole between neck and chest bones (where breast meat starts), and pull guts out toward neck.
I hung him up by the legs (spread out). Worked fine for me.
All in all it took me 30 minutes. Oh yeah, I wore latex gloves, and do not get any water involved until feathers are gone of parts you want to keep.

Last year I put mine in a brine with 70 grams Salt per 1 liter, let it brine fully covered for 5-6 hours. Take out, pad with paper towel and let dry.

Deep fried it was great and juicy.

I recommend to try one out like this. Hope it works out for you.



bankerman said:


> Looking for your advice and quick instructions on cleaning the thunderchickens.
> 
> We are heading up today and it sounds like the birds on our in-laws Christmas tree farm are more yard birds than wild. So, I'm optimistic.
> 
> ...


----------



## Threefish (Jan 20, 2009)

I pluck mine to, but do it as soon as possible the quicker the better. Do it without water just like Lvhuntfish said. Be careful when plucking if it starts getting harder to pluck then take less feathers that way you wont rip the the skin. I deep fry them. Inject them with creole butter and use cajun rub on the skin. They are really good that way.


----------



## hunterjon313 (Feb 13, 2011)

I just started cuttin out the breasts, legs, and thighs off, that pluckin stuffs for the birds. Lol no punn intended.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

